# update von 1.2 auf 1.4, wie ?

## rb32

ich lese immer wieder, wie toll 1.4 beta ist. Nun habe ich gerade alles auf 1.2

installiert. Wie komme ich am einfachsten zu einem 1.4 er System ??

----------

## kannX

Immer erst die Suchfunktion des Forums benutzen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=62815

----------

